# Is this a yeast infection or what?



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Help! I'm itching and irritated and would really like to avoid a trip to the doc if I can treat this OTC. I'm sure someone on here has some more experience with causes of itches. So here are the gross details...The last few months I've been susceptible to vaginal irritation. It's itchy and irritated, especially on the outside, and by the end of the day and in the mornings there is a layer of white stuff around my labia. It's almost like the skin is sloughing off or maybe it's damper than usual down there and toilet paper dust and fuzz is collecting. Or maybe I'm producing the white stuff, I don't know. It can be gently scraped away, revealing somewhat irritated skin. Vaginal discharge isn't that funky, which is why I'm not sure about yeast, but the stuff on the outside seems like it could be yeasty.Now here's the weird part... if I have a period, it goes away. I usually skip periods by taking birth control continuously, but the last few months I've been having one every month. So I'm thinking the pH changes down there or something at that time of the month or something. Maybe the area getting ignored sexually during my period helps too, but when I'm itchy I try to avoid that too. It seems like I'm getting into a cycle where this problem pops up 3-4 weeks after my last period ended. I've been on a lot of antibiotics recently, so I know I'm at risk for a yeast infection. I had something like this years ago that went away on its own after several miserable days. My gyn told me after the fact that it sounded like a yeast infection. I don't remember if there was the layer of white stuff, though.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It does sound like it could be yeast. It might be worth getting a Monistat or other OTC yeast thing to see if that helps. Situationally it sounds like you have a good probability of that, so it may be worth a shot.Usually the yeast is "cottage cheese" is about the best description.There can be bacteria that cause discharge and itching as well, but I would try an OTC yeast thing, but if that doesn't help see the doctor to get the stuff checked.K.


----------



## krislynn (Jun 19, 2004)

I would try otc product and see if it helps first..sometimes they come with an anti itch cream..but warning..sometimes the cream will burn at first...but that will subside...


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

Not too sure that you wouldn't want to see a doctor about this? Infections which seem to clear up by themselves, can cause trouble further down the line, possibly leading to infertility?Also, it might be an idea to get your partner treated too: could be you are passing it back and forth between you?Maybe it is pill related, in which case the doctor can sort it out for you. I know it's horrible having to go, but if it gives you some relief it might be worth it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

hey luna--i really think you should go to the doctor. not only because you should go the first time you think you have a yeast infection before using OTC to make sure that's what it is (after that you can self-diagnose), but also because i don't think that sounds like a yeast infection.i know everyone is different, so it may be one. but i have had TONS of yeast infections. i basically have had chronic yeast infections because of my yeast allergy. and i've never had the symptoms you are describing--the white stuff and itching on the outside. for me it was always a bit more discharge than usual, and really itchy up inside.if you can stand it, please go to the doc and see what's going on. especially because of the interuptions with your period, i would be concerned--i don't think that's a symptom of yeast infections.midge.ps. thanks for introducing me to the luna bars--they're awesome!!!


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey luna, I get yeast infections on the outside and they are just like what your discribing. Having a period can kinda stop the yeast because of the ph changes. My doctor prescribed a cream that was stronger than otc that I just put on the outside. Like you I would get one every month three weeks or so into my cycle. I could count on it popping up the week before I got my period. Now I'm on a birthcontrol that causes me to not have periods and I no longer get the infection every month. Since this is an ongoing problem you should see your doc because it may comeback next month even after you treat it yourself. Good luck.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for the info everyone. The symptoms started subsiding and now I'm about to start my period, so I've delayed again. I usually do the skipping periods with the pill thing and I really like doing that but have been having periods every 4-5 weeks lately because of the itching/irritation problem. I've seen my doc after a yeast infection before, but never during, and it had been some time since I had one. From my description of symptoms, he said it had been a yeast infection and told me if it happened again to let them know and they would call in a prescription for Diflucan. If I can stand the itching my apparently mild yeast infections will usually go away on their own, but I have taken the Diflucan a couple of times,but not in the last few years, and that was definitely faster and more comfortable way to get rid of it







Last week when I was really uncomfortable with it I really couldn't fit a dr's appointment into my schedule, assuming he could fit me into his! I was about to buy some OTC stuff then the symptoms started getting lesser, plus I decided not to skip my period for various reasons, so I knew whatever it is would go away later.If the trend continues next month, I'll try to get into the gyn while the symptoms are flaring. Maybe hubby is harboring some little yeasties of his own and that's why it keeps coming back.







I want to stop this pattern of cyclical irritation. And I know I tell other people to go to the dr since we can't tell what it is, but I really really hate going and get such bad D flares beforehand plus was too busy to go, so I was either going to self-treat or tough it out this time. I know the doc would give me diflucan but I didn't want to use prescription-strength stuff without seeing the doc. I really appreciate your input!P.S. Midge, I'm glad the Luna bars are working for you! My user name is completely unrelated, just a cool coincidence, and another BB member was kind enough to tell me about them. They really saved me when my D was so bad about all I could eat without D was applesauce. They were really helpful getting some nutrition into me during the work day without bringing on the big D that almost every other food would.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

yeah luna, the bars are a little pasty, but a lot better than most of the other ones that are dairy-free! i bought 3 more to take on the houseboating trip my friends and i are going on this weekend for snacks.btw, diflucan really is so much better than the OTC stuff (which never really worked for me and were really irritating). luckily, since i learned of my yeast allergy and cut yeast and almost all fermented food out of my diet, it has been a billion times better. if i get any amount of yeast now, it's because i cheated too much on my food restrictions and it goes away in a couple days of eating properly.maybe you should consider cutting back on yeasty foods?hope the yeast subsides soon either way!midge.


----------



## agnes (Sep 10, 2004)

it is bad to take OTC yeast infection treatments if you are not totally sure that you have a yeast infection, because if what you have is not really a yeast infection, then the next time you have a real one it will be much harder to treat because your body builds up a resistance to the medicine or something. there are some things you can do, though, that can get rid of yeast infections and won't do any harm even if you don't have an actual yeast infection. and they are more fun and cheaper than OTC treatments!1) freeze plain yogurt inside tampon applicators (take the tampon out first, obviously). or you can freeze it inside the fingers of plastic gloves and then break the fingers off. then insert it into your vagina like a tampon before you go to bed. (this might seem gross but it is really no grosser than those Monistat things that you insert the same way).2) you can also do the same thing with garlic, although i have never tried it .it seems like a good idea because it is less messy and you can walk around with it all day, instead of waiting till bedtime.


----------



## gradstudent (Jun 28, 2004)

Just for clarification...Women don't transmit yeast infections to men and vice versa. If your partner is having any sort of symptoms (burning, itching, discharge), then it could be a bacterial infection and you both would need to get treated. As for chronic yeast infections, you can try limiting the amount of sugar in your diet and supplementing your diet with yogurt or acidophillus tablets. There is a specific environment in your vagina and having some yeast and bacteria is normal. However, increased amounts of sugar provide "food" for the yeast to grow and become overabundant, which leads to infection. Most yogurts contain lactobacillus which helps to normalize the vaginal environment. The acidophilus also helps by making the environment less friendly for the yeast to grow in, i.e. more acidic.I would definitely go to the doctor if your symptoms don't clear up from the OTC meds. If it is not a yeast infection, using an OTC med, like Monistat or Gyne-Lotrimin, will not do any harm...your symptoms will just not go away!Sorry for all of the details...I just had a class lecture on vaginitis yesterday, so it's all fresh in my mind.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for all the info. It's right around the time now that something would start rearing its ugly head if the cyclical trend continues. I've read several places that men could transmit yeast infections, or have an untreated one that would give it back to you? I wondered if that could be happening with us, since whatever this is keeps recurring. I highly doubt it is bacterial, as the last occurance happened during or right after a strong course of antibiotics. I'm ready to call my gyn if the symptoms come back. And if the nurse there tells me to try monistat first, I will, but I'll steel my nerves and go on if I have to. (IBS-D and gynos can make for a nervewracking trip to the dr!)


----------

